# Travel Destinations > South America >  What was affairs historical-style wood lag screws for

## BackSmith

If you accept a wood lag screws that works abundant for you afresh I advance you stick with it, but for me Im afraid with these 4 tricks. Appliance one or all of these tricks I accept yet to appear beyond a area of old accouterments I couldnt removeyet.

Taking the time to admeasurement aggregate and assignment able guide-holes may accept annoying and time-consuming, but the problems that could appear from not conduct them appropriately are exponentially worse. As you apprentice and accretion experience, it is consistently advantageous to convenance on atom wood. Even afterwards you accept become accomplished with conduct guide-holes, it never hurts to yield a convenance beat or two afore dispatch up to the plate.

Several years ago I was afraid to apprentice how abundant money a accepted online screw banker was affairs historical-style slotted screws for. The shipment amount was abhorrent too. But nevertheless, my accompany were affairs wood screws from this aggregation because the slotted screws looked so acceptable on historical-style appliance and hardware. 

So afterwards a little analysis I apparent that I could acquisition approved zinc slotted screws at a baby accouterments abundance in my boondocks (surprisingly big box food like Lowes dont advertise them) and band the zinc blanket off to get bargain absolute screws for my furniture.

When our engineers architecture a Simpson Strong-Tie screw, they go to abundant lengths so that the installer about never has to predrill the wood. This is accomplished by abacus appropriate assignment tips, optimizing cilia designs, and utilizing knurls or reamers that adapt the wood to accept the cast of the screw. 


For Hex Lag Screw that crave appraisal reports, accomplishment testing is performed with no predrilled holes so that the able endless are based on the accession instructions that crave no predrilled holes.

----------

